# Podcast 12 Supplemental (First Aid)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If you listened to the last show you know we talked about the importance of first aid and/or medical training during a SHTF situation or TEOTWAWKI. I thought I would post my notes incase they might be of help to anyone. Also at the bottom I will put some links to videos and websites that give training.

*Food Borne Illness*
Signs and symptoms of food poisoning vary with the source of contamination, and whether you are dehydrated or have low blood pressure. Generally they include:
•	Diarrhea
•	Nausea
•	Abdominal pain
•	Vomiting
•	Dehydration
With significant dehydration, you might feel:
•	Lightheaded or faint, especially on standing
•	A rapid heartbeat
Whether you become ill after eating contaminated food depends on the organism, the amount of exposure, your age and your health. High-risk groups include:
If you develop food poisoning:
•	Rest and drink plenty of liquids.
•	Generally, anti-diarrheal medications should be avoided because they may slow elimination of organisms or toxins from your system. If in doubt, check with your doctor about your particular situation.
•	Infants or young children should not be given anti-diarrheal medications because of potentially serious side effects.

*BURNS*
•	Cool the burn to help soothe the pain. Hold the burned area under cool (not cold) running water for 10 to 15 minutes or until the pain eases. Or apply a clean towel dampened with cool tap water.
•	Remove rings or other tight items from the burned area.Try to do this quickly and gently, before the area swells.
•	Don't break small blisters (no bigger than your little fingernail). If blisters break, gently clean the area with mild soap and water, apply an antibiotic ointment, and cover it with a nonstick gauze bandage.
•	Apply moisturizer or aloe vera lotion or gel, which may provide relief in some cases.
•	If needed, take an over-the-counter pain reliever, such as ibuprofen (Advil, Motrin IB, others), naproxen sodium (Aleve) or acetaminophen (Tylenol, others).
•	Don't immerse large severe burns in cold water. Doing so could cause a serious loss of body heat (hypothermia) or a drop in blood pressure and decreased blood flow (shock).

*Heat Stroke*
Heatstroke can occur without any previous heat-related condition, such as heat exhaustion. Heatstroke signs and symptoms include:
•	Fever of 104 F (40 C) or greater
•	Changes in mental status or behavior, such as confusion, agitation, slurred speech
•	Hot, dry skin or heavy sweating
•	Nausea and vomiting
•	Flushed skin
•	Rapid pulse
•	Rapid breathing
•	Headache
•	Fainting, which may be the first sign in older adults
immediately move the person out of the heat and cool him or her by whatever means available, for example:
•	Put the person in a cool tub of water or a cool shower.
•	Spray with a garden hose.
•	Sponge with cool water.
•	Fan while misting with cool water.
•	Place ice packs or cool wet towels on the neck, armpits and groin.
•	Cover with cool damp sheets.
Let the person drink cool water or other nonalcoholic beverage without caffeine, if he or she is able.

Begin CPR if the person loses consciousness and shows no signs of circulation, such as breathing, coughing or movement.

*Fracture (Broken Bones)*
Don't move the person except if necessary to avoid further injury. Take these actions immediately while waiting for medical help:
•	Stop any bleeding. Apply pressure to the wound with a sterile bandage, a clean cloth or a clean piece of clothing.
•	Immobilize the injured area. Don't try to realign the bone or push a bone that's sticking out back in. If you've been trained in how to splint and professional help isn't readily available, apply a splint to the area above and below the fracture sites. Padding the splints can help reduce discomfort.
•	Apply ice packs to limit swelling and help relieve pain.Don't apply ice directly to the skin. Wrap the ice in a towel, piece of cloth or some other material.
•	Treat for shock. If the person feels faint or is breathing in short, rapid breaths, lay the person down with the head slightly lower than the trunk and, if possible, elevate the legs.

*Frostbite*
You can treat very mild frostbite (frostnip) with first-aid measures. All other frostbite requires medical attention. First-aid steps for frostbite are as follows:
•	Check for hypothermia. Get emergency medical help if you suspect hypothermia. Signs and symptoms of hypothermia include intense shivering, slurred speech, drowsiness and loss of coordination.
•	Protect your skin from further exposure. If you're outside, warm frostbitten hands by tucking them into your armpits. Protect your face, nose or ears by covering the area with dry, gloved hands. Don't rub the affected area and never rub snow on frostbitten skin.
•	Get out of the cold. Once you're indoors, remove wet clothes.
•	Gently rewarm frostbitten areas. Soak hands or feet in warm water - 99 to 108 F (37 to 42 C) - for 15 to 30 minutes. If a thermometer isn't available, test the water by placing an uninjured hand or elbow in it - it should feel very warm - not hot.
Don't rewarm frostbitten skin with direct heat, such as a stove, heat lamp, fireplace or heating pad. This can cause burns.
•	If there's any chance the affected areas will freeze again, don't thaw them. If they're already thawed, wrap them up so that they don't refreeze.
•	Take pain medicine. If you are in pain, take over-the-counter ibuprofen (Advil, Motrin IB, others) to reduce pain and inflammation.
•	Don't walk on frostbitten feet or toes if possible. This further damages the tissue.
•	Know what to expect as skin thaws. If the skin turns red and you feel tingling and burning as it warms, normal blood flow is returning. But seek emergency medical attention if the numbness or pain remains during warming or if blisters develop.

The Patriot Nurse website Medical Preparedness Education











CPR Training with Red Cross | American Red Cross

First Aid/Mild Trauma medic kit - All













https://www.amazon.com/Doctor-Revised-Werner-Maxwell-Paperback/dp/B00BP0MB9M/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1475538708&sr=8-4&keywords=where+there+are+no+doctors

https://www.amazon.com/Survival-Medicine-Handbook-Guide-When/dp/0988872536/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1475538751&sr=8-2&keywords=first+aid+books


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well done Squatch!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you , I saved it , printed it for my note book .


----------

